# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  مكافح الفيروسات انتي فير ا( Avira AntiVir )

## MR.X

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


برنامج Avira AntiVir رائد في مجاله وفضله الكثيرون بل الملايين على جميع برامج الحماية الاخرى لقوته الخارقة في صيد اقوى انواع الفايروسات خصوصا الديدان والتروجان و ايضا البرنامج يحتوي على محرك بحث يشمل كل صغيرة وكبيرة في جهازك ..من مميزات البرنامج .إنه مجاني وهذا أعجب شيئ لقدراته الخارقه وقوته في منع الفيروسات وغيرها يوجد لكل إصدار وندوز برنامج خاص به والفيتستا كل يوم البرنامج يتجدد update تلقائيا حسب التوقيت الذي أنت تريده هذا البرنامج تشرف عليه جامعه المانيه بأساتذتها وطلابها ويهمهم المساعده وليس الربح كل الآخرين


الشركة المطورة: Avira GmbH
نوع الترخيص: Freeware
حجم البرنامج: 16.9 MB
نظام التشغيل: Windows 2K/XP/Vista/XP X64

تحميل البرنامج Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic   الاصدار الاخير 

تم رفع الملف على رابطين 

الاول 

الثاني*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكووور حبيبي


فعلا انه البرنامج الأفضل


وانا بستخدم ال security suite النسخة 8

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا إكس ...

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادر الطراونة
					

 مشكور يا إكس ...



شكرا على مرورك اخ نادر.*

----------


## حسان القضاة

يسلمو يا كبير ..تم التحميل  :Smile:

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسان القضاة
					

يسلمو يا كبير ..تم التحميل  




ولله نورت يا صديقي .

لا شكر على واجب ..
وينك انت ..
انا الي 4 ساعات بستناك ..*

----------


## حسان القضاة

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ولله نورت يا صديقي .
> 
> لا شكر على واجب ..
> وينك انت ..
> انا الي 4 ساعات بستناك ..*


حقك علي والله .. قبل شوي لحتى قدرت أدخل  :Smile:

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسان القضاة
					

حقك علي والله .. قبل شوي لحتى قدرت أدخل  



بسيطة يا صاحبي ..

جرب الانتي فيرا وادعيلي ..

على فكرة انا عم اساوي كراك للكاسبر الجديد .

انشاء الله يزبط السيريال الجديد .*

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

جربوا  بهذول

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN
					

جربوا  بهذول 


شكرا على مرورك ..

بس انا مش فاهم انت قصدك سيريال الكاسبر ؟

اذا هيك قصدك انا بدي احكيلك شغلة .

انا عم اساوي كراك للكاسبر النسخة الجديدة مش الموجودة في الاسواق او الموجودة في المواقع ..

هاي النسخة بعدها تجريبية .  وما الها لا سيريال وليسنس ..

بس انشاء الله كمان شوي بتكون جاهزة ..

ليسنس بأسمي مع المفاتيح والسيريال*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> شكرا على مرورك ..
> 
> بس انا مش فاهم انت قصدك سيريال الكاسبر ؟
> 
> اذا هيك قصدك انا بدي احكيلك شغلة .
> 
> انا عم اساوي كراك للكاسبر النسخة الجديدة مش الموجودة في الاسواق او الموجودة في المواقع ..
> ...



الله يوفقك يا حبيب قلبي

----------


## voxx

:SnipeR (62):  

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يابااااااااااااااااااااااشا

----------


## لمسة شقاوة



----------


## MR.X

*

شكرا على مروركو جميعا*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور على البرنامج

----------


## MR.X

*

تم تعديل واضافة روابط جديد 

للاصدار الاخير*

----------


## السيد حسين

برنامج قوى جدا

----------


## hatem004040

يسلمو يا كبير ..تم التحميل

----------


## مشمش الجبارة

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## said

شكرا يا باشا

----------


## ayman ann

شكرا جزيلا علي البرنامج

----------


## ayman ann

شكرا علي مجهودك واود ان الفت نظركم ان البرنامج قد انتهت مدة التحميل  وارجو حذفه او تجديد مده اخري ولكم جزيل الشكر  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شكرا علي مجهودك واود ان الفت نظركم ان البرنامج قد انتهت مدة التحميل  وارجو حذفه او تجديد مده اخري ولكم جزيل الشكر


تفضل
http://al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3870

----------


## غير مسجل

كل عام ونتم بخير

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووور

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## amr ahmed hosny

مشكوررررررررررررررر جدا

----------


## مصطفى الإمام

شكر خاص لكل المشرفين على الموقع لتقديــــــــــــــم هـــــــذا  البرنامــــج الـــــــرائع

----------


## المدمر2009

اللهم صلي على النبي

----------


## الامبراطور

مشكور

----------


## زهره التوليب

الف شكر

----------


## محمد21

مشكور جدا

----------


## احمد نجاتى

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## آلجوري

لا شكر على واجب ... وصلت يا رئيس نجاتي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Matrix_ps

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين ...

----------


## هيثم الشقي

:SnipeR (81): مشكور يا عممممممم

----------


## علاء برنس

لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  لللللللللللل

----------


## جيجا ماكس

ربنايكرم ويكون البرنامج زى ما هو فى الشرح

----------


## ادهم عدنان

البرنامج ده جاااااااااااااااامد مووووووووت شكرررررررا

----------


## صاصاعادل

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## حسن فتحى

شكرا جدا لكم

----------


## ابو درغام

الله عليك يا باشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااا :Icon15:

----------


## noughty

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## saidsmms

الف شكر

----------


## ***جنتل ماان***

:Bl (14):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

هلأ صار وقته

يسلمو

----------


## samy saad

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## moad_milhim 1

الموضوع جميل و انا استفدت كثير  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## moad_milhim 1

شكرا على الفائدة :SnipeR (62):  :Icon31:

----------


## m_ah001

مشكور

----------


## غير مسجل

تسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## aboswan

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## dragon20099

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx

----------


## ezz saed

:SnipeR (94): مشكوووووووووووووووووووور :SnipeR (94):

----------


## temaious

مشكور خى الكريم على المجهود الرائع تسلملنا يا غالى

----------


## نمر الليل

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## tmtm666

شكرااا جداااااا

----------


## دليلة

شكرا كثير لك بجد كنت بحاجته

----------


## aaa555

شكرا على البرنامج الجميل 
أخوك أحمد سيد

----------


## moham_ed1978

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## يوسف البطوطى

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور تمنياتى بالمزيد

----------


## hamada elsharkawy

كل البرامج

----------


## كوكى كوكى

شششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككررررررر  ررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :SnipeR (19):

----------


## amera19

thanks

----------


## كوكو55555

الله اكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## apohoho

مشكوووووووور جدا

----------


## محمودالفار

بارك الله فيك

----------


## شهباز

شكرا والله من قديم ابحث عن انتي فير

----------


## ميدو التلاوي

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررا :Bl (14):

----------


## elgamboo

شكرا علي مجهودك

----------


## عقاب الحربي

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## timurca

مشكورر وما قصرت

----------


## elnabela

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا

----------


## الزهراوىمصرى

:SnipeR (30):

----------


## الزهراوىمصرى

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## magdyking

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ouon

السلام عليكم  مشكور أخي على هذا البرنامج الجميل

----------


## احمد نبيل فهيم

:Bl (14):

----------


## no mercy

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا :Bl (14):

----------


## faredsaleh

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ezz saed

الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل إلى 45 مشاركات 


مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ezz saed

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## minoo37

thankssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## غير مسجل

السلام عليكم جميعا 
مضاد الفيروسات هذا كنت استخدمة منذ فترة وجاء احد الزملاء ونصحنى بتغييرة ببرنامج كاسبر وياليتنى ماسمعت كلامة لأن الكاسبر دمر كل ملفات  وشكرا

----------


## sam_slem

قووووووووووووي وفعااااااااااااااااال

----------


## ehab

شكر على المجهود العظيم

----------


## دليدع

شكر ا

----------


## دليدع

ياسلام

----------


## ابوسله\

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## أسدالأردن

برنامج مميز ورائع موجود في موقع مميز ورائع شكراً الكم

----------


## wcw100

مشكووووووووووووووووو

----------


## teto2006k

teto :Bl (15):

----------


## sfary2010

thanks

----------


## marlez

'l;klk

----------


## khad99

تسلم وشكراااااااااااا

 :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## اشرف طه

الف شكر على مجهودك

----------


## ولد القبايل

مشكوووووور

----------


## semsemadmire

شكرا لكم

----------


## افنان

:SnipeR (92):  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## العالم الثالث

شكرا اخي الفاضل

----------


## marvy

thankssssssssssssssssss

----------


## gogoshan

: :04f8b3e14f: )برنامج جامد

----------


## gogoshan

:Copy Of Az3ar: شديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييد اوى

----------


## تاج النساء

برنامج فعال :Icon29:

----------


## بطوط2000

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## ابوالعطا9

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووور

----------


## علاءابوحموده

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## maylownemo

gooooooood man

----------


## hooda012

مشكووووووووور يا اخى

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> برنامج Avira AntiVir رائد في مجاله وفضله الكثيرون بل الملايين على جميع برامج الحماية الاخرى لقوته الخارقة في صيد اقوى انواع الفايروسات خصوصا الديدان والتروجان و ايضا البرنامج يحتوي على محرك بحث يشمل كل صغيرة وكبيرة في جهازك ..من مميزات البرنامج .إنه مجاني وهذا أعجب شيئ لقدراته الخارقه وقوته في منع الفيروسات وغيرها يوجد لكل إصدار وندوز برنامج خاص به والفيتستا كل يوم البرنامج يتجدد update تلقائيا حسب التوقيت الذي أنت تريده هذا البرنامج تشرف عليه جامعه المانيه بأساتذتها وطلابها ويهمهم المساعده وليس الربح كل الآخرين
> 
> 
> الشركة المطورة: Avira GmbH
> نوع الترخيص: Freeware
> حجم البرنامج: 16.9 MB
> ...




ياعمي هاي الموضوعات الي بتتنزل ................ عنجد عنجد عنجد يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو
الك يا اخي  الله يسلم دياتك ........... ويبارك بعمرك .  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## الفارس5

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووو  ور ياحسن موقع

----------


## نادر عاشور

:Bl (13):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## modylove

فاقد الراي مضياع لفرصته                                          حتى ان فات امر عاتب القدرا

----------


## ابراهيم حماد23

تحية كبيره لكل الاردن الحلوين

----------


## القطار

مشكور يا إكس

----------


## trkazzam

مشكووور حبيبي


فعلا انه البرنامج الأفضل


وانا بستخدم ال security suite النسخة 8

----------


## yong

مشكــــــــــــور :Bl (11):

----------


## ساروته

يعطيك العافيه  شكرا جزيلا

----------


## alshwazi

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور مشكور

----------


## بوبــدر

يسلمووووووو

----------


## العطاري

مشكوووووووووووور جدا" على المجهود :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## zazae

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## وسام فلاش

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## agoza200200

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الشيخ انور

اهلين فيكم بارك الله فيكم :Bl (16):

----------


## طارق كابو

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## الخاقان

شكرا على مجهودك

----------


## ghamry

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## علاوي2

[
السلام عليكم ...كرا على البرنامج ارجو ان يكون شغال :Bl (15):

----------


## رنيم

ميرسي كتير 

يعطيك العافية

----------


## احمد الرابح

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررر
ر

----------


## احمد الرابح

البرنامج ممتااااااااااااااز

----------


## كرم الهوارى

هو لازم يعنى احط رد واتنين 
طب الرابط مش شغال يا حمار

----------


## الفاضل النور

برنامج مفيد وحجمه صغير .. الفاضل النور

----------


## jacobhammad

> مشكور يا إكس ...


جدي يسلمو :36 10 2[1]:

----------


## محمد101

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## bossinho

thanx man trying it now

----------

